

Mobile Cloud Platform to bring rain to Burning Man - neilk
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/966222131/ardent-mobile-cloud-platform-0/

======
bifrost
I know some folks on this project, I think its excellent. I think I like Dance
Dance Immolation more, but I think this is going to be a hit!

~~~
fyfer
Thanks! Dance Dance Immolation will be there too, but we couldn't resist
building something new. Funding the Cloud will help free up our other
resources to get DDI up to the Playa, where it'll be part of the Charcade, a
whole bunch of fiery video games.

